
Access to Open Source designs developed by thousands of electronics engineers - Selin
https://easyeda.com/explore
======
Selin
eg: there are some of the open source projects:

1\. A project that could boost your performance

[https://easyeda.com/rodyne/Coffee_Machine_Timer-1v1VP71Vc](https://easyeda.com/rodyne/Coffee_Machine_Timer-1v1VP71Vc)

2\. Designing a workbench power supply

[https://easyeda.com/bungo/Workbench_Copy-
ZHd7piAuM](https://easyeda.com/bungo/Workbench_Copy-ZHd7piAuM)

3\. Here comes a cool Practice amplifier for your guitar

[https://easyeda.com/example/Tesseract_Guitar_Practice_Amp-
Mj...](https://easyeda.com/example/Tesseract_Guitar_Practice_Amp-MjP71jBni)

~~~
brudgers
EasyEda looks interesting. Is there a story behind it's development?

~~~
Selin
You can take a look at the following links:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EasyEDA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EasyEDA)

[http://electronicsforu.com/buyers-guides/eda-on-the-cloud-
an...](http://electronicsforu.com/buyers-guides/eda-on-the-cloud-an-
engagement-with-designing-online)

